# In agony - Help!



## BeckyM (Feb 18, 2011)

Usually my IBS is diarrhoea with sudden urgencies to go. After my colonoscopy I was told it was just IBS and prescribed amitritpyline. Because I have fibromyalgia too I stopped my medication for that so the ammy could be for both. My symptoms weren't changing on the 25mg so I was gradually upped to 50mg. I felt this week that the tablets were helping as the urgencies became less frequent. Last night when I went to the toilet I found myself in absolute agony not being able to pass my poo. I realised I hadn't even been since about Thursday. The pain was excrutiating, I was crying out, on all fours. My other half rang the non emergency number and they messed about quite a bit. Sean ended up having to drive an hour round trip to pick up supossitories from an on call doctor. In the meantime I'm practically dying, my poo was stuck trying to come out which was making the pain even worse because it was stretching the entrance. The supossitory didn't do anything and we ended up driving to a and e. My pain started around 1am and we didn't come out of the hospital until 8. They again put suppossitories in, nothing happened, had an enema, that didn't do anything. I had an x ray then they sent me home with suppositories. My poo is still stuck but I keep dribbling, it's horrible. I don't know what to do to get it out. Before the hospital I drank lots of vegetable oil and a handful of cod liver oil capsules. I'm desperate to get it shifted, I'm in so much pain. I'm laid on the sofa now trying not to move before my next painful toilet trip. Please help!


----------



## lindielou (Jul 11, 2010)

BeckyM said:


> Usually my IBS is diarrhoea with sudden urgencies to go. After my colonoscopy I was told it was just IBS and prescribed amitritpyline. Because I have fibromyalgia too I stopped my medication for that so the ammy could be for both. My symptoms weren't changing on the 25mg so I was gradually upped to 50mg. I felt this week that the tablets were helping as the urgencies became less frequent. Last night when I went to the toilet I found myself in absolute agony not being able to pass my poo. I realised I hadn't even been since about Thursday. The pain was excrutiating, I was crying out, on all fours. My other half rang the non emergency number and they messed about quite a bit. Sean ended up having to drive an hour round trip to pick up supossitories from an on call doctor. In the meantime I'm practically dying, my poo was stuck trying to come out which was making the pain even worse because it was stretching the entrance. The supossitory didn't do anything and we ended up driving to a and e. My pain started around 1am and we didn't come out of the hospital until 8. They again put suppossitories in, nothing happened, had an enema, that didn't do anything. I had an x ray then they sent me home with suppositories. My poo is still stuck but I keep dribbling, it's horrible. I don't know what to do to get it out. Before the hospital I drank lots of vegetable oil and a handful of cod liver oil capsules. I'm desperate to get it shifted, I'm in so much pain. I'm laid on the sofa now trying not to move before my next painful toilet trip. Please help!


----------



## WeTheStrange (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi BeckyMAlthough I can't suggest anything, I really can understand what you're going through. I suffer terrible pain on an almost daily basis and it's driving me almost crazy.In fact it's so bad I sometimes wish I could die. People have absolutely no idea just how horrendous this diabolical condition is.I'm 51 and have been suffering from ibs for over 30 years. During the last few years the pain has been getting steadily worse and I'm finding it increasingly difficult to cope with it. If it carries on like this I may end up taking my life. It really is that bad.I'm sorry I can't offer you any advice, but I want you to know you aren't suffering alone. I hope you'll find some relief soon.Ian


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Becky,This has happened to me a couple of times and the pain can be really bad. To be honest I'm surprised the hospital didn't prescribe you some laxatives as well, maybe because you have IBS with diarrhoea they didn't want to give you any, but there are gentle ones they can give you that will help you feel a bit more comfortable. If you're not better by tomorrow I'd suggest you either go to your GP or at least ring them and see if they can prescribe you something called Movicol - it's a laxative but it's not a laxative in the sense that it gives you great urgency to go but just makes it softer and easier to pass (sorry probably TMI!) It's a powder that you add to water but you can adjust it to how much or how little you need. If you can't get an appointment with your GP you can get it over the counter from your pharmacist, I think it's about £10 a box. There's also enemas your doctor can prescribe called Micralax enemas. They're very small, only contain 5 mL and come in a tube with a nozzle attached and are very easy to administer. I have IBS with constipation and actually think they work much better than suppositories. Sometimes if you're very constipated they can take a while to work or you may need to use a couple, but they've always worked for me. Or if that doesn't work, they can always give you a Fleet enema, which is much bigger but administered the same way, which should do the trick. Don't go on suffering for days and days, sounds pretty miserable and there's things you can get which will help.Hope you feel better soon!Em


----------



## paraAdrian (Nov 5, 2010)

YOU COULD DO DIGITAL STIMULATION , WHAT YOU GO YOU GET A GLOVE PUT IT ON AND THEN STIMULATE YOUR ANUS BY PUTTING YOUR FINGER IN YOUR BUTT SO YOU COULD GET THE HARD STUFF OUT SINCE IT IS NOT COMING OUT .I KNOW IT SOUNDS NASTY BUT THAT IS WHY YOU PUT GLOVES ON , DO IT WHILE SITTING IN THE TOILET I HAVE DONE IT CAUSE A DOCTOR RECOMMENDED IT TO ME AND IT WORK SOMETIMES . YOU GOT TO DO WHAT YOU GO TO DO TO FEEL BETTER .


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

paraAdrian said:


> YOU COULD DO DIGITAL STIMULATION , WHAT YOU GO YOU GET A GLOVE PUT IT ON AND THEN STIMULATE YOUR ANUS BY PUTTING YOUR FINGER IN YOUR BUTT SO YOU COULD GET THE HARD STUFF OUT SINCE IT IS NOT COMING OUT .I KNOW IT SOUNDS NASTY BUT THAT IS WHY YOU PUT GLOVES ON , DO IT WHILE SITTING IN THE TOILET I HAVE DONE IT CAUSE A DOCTOR RECOMMENDED IT TO ME AND IT WORK SOMETIMES . YOU GOT TO DO WHAT YOU GO TO DO TO FEEL BETTER .


I really wouldn't recommend doing this, you could end up doing more damage than good. You could perforate your bowel!


----------



## Jazzi7 (Dec 15, 2005)

Had a similar issue though minus the hospital visit & that (though I was close). I suppose I'm used to constipation so I had a bunch of trial & error list of stuff to try & called a health direct line who let me talk to a GP on the phone so I could ask them questions & whether I could do this or that together etc. If I'm in a bad way like that "Picolax" is good, you can buy it in a sachet (I'm from Australia so google it if you're from somewhere else). But they use it to clean you out when you're going for a colonoscopy & that so you will end up with diarrhoea so camp out close to the toilet as it will have you running to the toilet. If you like wear an incontinence pad or something just in case while going through the process. That & drink water & they told me to eat something as that stimulates you to go as well. I just ate some icecream tho as I was scared to eat very much at all. Or yoghurt might be good too. I also took 3mg of Lexotan too when I get like that because I find I get so anxious that I tense up all the muscles because of the pain. I think Lexotan kind of relaxes your mind & your body. Oh & I took some Nurofen to reduce inflammation & pain. So I drugged up. But all that together seemed to work & was worth it. Before that I'd tried a microlax enema - didn't work... glycerin suppositories - didn't work... Hope that helps you or someone else nxt time.


----------



## BeckyM (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for the replies. Today I feel I've got over the worst. I was very surprised myself that the hospital sent me home knowing I still hadn't passed anything. The suppository they put in and the enema didn't do anything at all. I really don't know why they didn't even give me laxatives. My other half kept asking them to give me some but they just kept saying they wanted to see if anything will pass on it's own.My other half put some more suppositories in for me (how embarrassing getting him to do that, now he does an awful lot for me but never had to go that far!) I found it too painful to try and do myself. I found it did start leaking out but the large mass wouldn't budge for an awful long time. I managed to pass it, softened but still very painful this afternoon. I'm still passing stuff but I know that was the worst. Now I just have a very painful bum and it hurts to touch, even to sit down. I wish there was something to numb the area so I don't feel the pain. On the Sunday when I was trying to get it out myself I did try to pick it out with cotton buds and baby wipes round my finger but it was impossible. I think I've hurt it inside too, probably with the straining and pressure of trying to get it out, cos I did have some blood.I remember now, having that Picolax when I had a colonoscopy. Now why didn't the hospital give me that? They could see how impacted and in pain I was. Now I'm just petrified I this will be continue. I must go and see my gp about it. I had been on 50mg of amitripytilene but I was afraid it gave me the severe constipation so the past few nights I've only taken 25mg.Thank you again, I have made a note of those medications in case this continues or happens again!x


----------

